# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Δίπλωμα ανθυποπλοιάρχου

## martakis

Καλησπέρα σας. Το βασικό μου ερώτημα είναι τα δικαιολογητικά (κυρίως πτυχία και σχολές) που χρειάζονται για να πάρει κάποιος το δίπλωμα του ανθυποπλοιαρχου. Εχω τελειώσει πριν χρόνια την ΑΕΝ μηχανιωνας και οταν τελείωσα το μονο που ζητουσαν περα απο το πτυχίο και τα σωστικά που είχαμε να περάσουμε τα GO/GMDSS. Αυτά δεν τα πήρα τότε  (που και να τα έπαιρνα θα ειχαν λήξει απο οτι κατάλαβα εφόσον δεν είχα γράψει υπηρεσία τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια). Το βασικό μου ερώτημα: αφού ανανεωσα τα σωστικά μου (μαλτεζικα για να προλάβω) και εκανα επαναπογραφη του φυλλαδιου μου, τι θα χρειαστεί για να πάρω το δίπλωμα του ανθ/χου; Υπόψιν ότι  δεν θα ταξιδέψω σε ποντοπόρα. Αλλά σε τουριστικό σκάφος. Είναι και εκεί απαραίτητα τα GO? Και αν ναι υπάρχει κατι άλλο; γιατι κατι ακουσα για security και για ECDIS. Πρέπει να τα πάρω και αυτα;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

